# 12 Step Program....



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

*Steps up to podium and clears throat...*

"Hello, my name is Jessica and I am a meat-shopping-aholic. I first realized I had a problem when I ran to the commissary at lunch to grab a sandwich, and was distracted by the meat case and the great deal I saw in chicken quarters, and nearly left without getting my sandwich. To make matters worse, I then called my Husband (who shall be hereafter called "the enabler") who immediately responded with "well then go buy all they have after work." I think you all know where I will be as soon as I get off. Thank you all for your support of this addiction."

LOL. Sorry, had to share. I really do feel like an addict, I'm becoming somewhat addicted to looking for great prices on meat for the dogs!!!


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

I fully understand. I spend more time at the meat counter looking at deals for the dogs.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

That is the only reason I go to the store.. meat. Oh man, I love getting the looks like uhhh wow that is a lot of meat...

This one time I went to Walmart and bought an assortment of meat plus whole tilapia. The lady who checked me out scanned the tilapia and said, "You can't get much better than that, a whole tilapia! What are you gonna do with that??" I told her it was for the dog and that he was on a raw diet.

She said something that blew my mind

she said, " Oh that makes sense.. they would eat this kind of stuff in the wild."
I told her, "Ohh! Exactly! You would be surprised how I never get that response!"

Then the lady behind me looked at me with a puzzled look on her face while she struggled to hold her 40lb. Ol' Roy bag.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Completely understandable, my GF and i have become meat junkies as well


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side :thumb:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, my name is Kelley, and I'm a meat shopping addict as well. I'm not ashamed however...because I am providing my carnivores with such a great species appropriate diet. 

Hehehhee I think its one of the good addictions one can have!!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

My extra freezer is completely full right now, yet I will stop at a local grocery store tomorrow morning as I already scoped out the "sell-by dates" the last time I was in there--I know the stuff will be marked down tomorrow. The meat guys there know exactly why I am there cuz I told them all about it. LOL

I bought 4 bags of frozen pollock for my dogs while shopping for OUR groceries, but went back before the sale ended since they were only $1 each (normally $4.49 each bag). I bought 20 more bags. The cashier said "How do you prepare these?". My husband looked at me, and then told her "We don't--they're for the dogs." She said "REALLY?", and I said "Yep." That was about it. LOL

I have to scope out the meats everywhere I go too!!! hahaha.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey meat addicts, I have the same problem, I had to stop myself the other day so I could get other things done. lol
Anyone ever feed shrimp, well I got some, no head, but in the shell. Should I give them the shell or take it off. Don't know if they are going to eat it though.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I know how you feel...My mother says I've got meat on the brain. D:

And okay, so I secretly sort of thrive off of the weird looks I get when I'm checking out at the grocery store with like 30 lbs of meat of weird assorted cuts like feet and livers of assortments.:heh: I'm just waiting for someone to ask me what it's for. :biggrin:


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

it's not only me but my wife too.
When I first started raw feeding her comments were
something like 'okay, but your going to be responsible for buying, prepping etc.
Yesterday she brought home 5 packages of Leg and breast quarters at $.99 each.
one package pork ribs, one package pork country style ribs. One frozen Beef liver
cut into strips. 
She's buying more meat than I do, and finds better deals. 
Marty


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we need a 12 step program...in our house, the dogs have 3 freezers full of food, the humans have one refrigerator/freezer.:heh:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I'm a meat addict too. I have one small freezer pretty much stuffed with meat for my one 20lb dog. I also have some food scattered in our other freezers. My brothers thinks I'm crazy!

I haven't ever gotten that weird look in the stores though. I rarely buy a lot of food for my dog, I buy a little bit here and there. The weirdest things I have bought must be seven pork kidneys, and another time three lbs of chicken hearts when they were marked down.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I get the comment "Wow! You eat SO healthy!!" all the time when I go shopping. I have to shop for the humans, yes, but also the dogs (rmbs, ground meats, organs) and the guinea pigs (all kinds of greens, peppers, herbs, fruits, carrots...). Then DH and I also eat the Paleo diet, so it is a ton of good stuff.

I am in need to go shopping again, c'mooon payday!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hello. my name is Re and i am a raw food a holic.
i have two and a half freezers.

the dogs have all but one drawer and i think i have some of their stuff in there, too.

it's bad enough there are about five grocery stores and ethnic stores near where i live...but i have friends who give me lamb lung or drive to portland, oregon to pick up three goats, not to mention the co op to which i belong...which is my complete and total downfall.

my freezers are stuffed.....and, yet....and, yet....venison trim and hearts are arriving on the fourth...and the emu database is coming...

my husband, also known as the enabler....say, go ahead honey, i'll find a way to squeeze it in....i can just see the new freezer in his office.....he just doesn't know it yet.

the irony is my dogs weigh respectively 18 lbs and 36 lbs....LOL


----------



## Izzie (Feb 16, 2011)

*stand up* hi, my name is Marie M and Im a Raw Foodaholic, I talk raw food with my boyfriend, my parents, and friends. When I see meat at a good price I get all happy and buy an enormous load of it even if I just feed 1 tiny poodle... *sit down/shed a tears*


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

Hehehehe, I'm not even feeding raw to the whole household and I am becoming like that. My husband cracked up this past weekend when a mouthy teenager made a rude comment about "that's a lot of meat" while we were watching our order being rung up. I do believe he was alluding to my current weight issue (you try having a baby Jr, I wanna see how your body handles it) I turned and commented that we were vegetarian (partly true) and he just about fell on the floor. LoL. My husband says for a veggie I spend a lot of time looking at meat lately and it's had an effect on our lifestyle since umm.... I totally had a hamburger the other day  I explained to the bagger that the meat was for our dogs and he got really interested and asked if we cooked it. The cashier chimes in with OMG, of course she cooks it she's not trying to kill her dogs!! Welll actuallly...... 
You see the dog pee'd on our rug last night and we are in fact trying to kill her..... This would be the point where husband had me by the arm ushering me from the store and telling me to shut up. LoL. *sigh* nobody understand my sense of humor :/


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*I am an addict*

My name is Liz and I am a raw meat addict. Last month we got 225 pounds of grass fed beef for the dogs, 40 pounds of duck necks and 60 pounds of lamb lung. Not too bad? Yea right - this week grocery store has chicken quarters for .40 per pound so I picked up 100 pounds. Just for fun I have venison heart coming on the fourth the emu database coming up, coconut oil for me and the dogs and because I love puzzles 2 calves coming mid April. How does this all get into my freezer which already had chicken liver and hearts, pork kidney, pork ribs and rabbit? I don't know. Thankfully I have 3 adult collies, 2 puppies one of which I am keeping, and three shelties (2 are just visiting) so we really go through alot of meat - sadly that just feeds my addiction, as do tghe dear friends I have who give me bison liver, venison liver and heart, goat and so forth. If the dogs didn't look so great my husband would kill me. I am lovin it though.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

You know what they say...the first step is admitting you have a problem! LOL! Funny thing is, our problems are How many freezers can we plug in before we blow a circuit breaker?!! I am an outside sales person and yesterday I went on back to back sales calls to customers who get to bring their dogs to work (lucky!) Anyway, on both of these calls we talked a "little" business, while the rest of the time I talked about PMR! I think I have two potential prospects! Not business prospects; but PMR converts! Gotta love my job.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Khan said:


> Funny thing is, our problems are How many freezers can we plug in before we blow a circuit breaker?!!


How true! :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

um, khan? how many? i'm considering getting another freezer LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> My name is Liz and I am a raw meat addict. Last month we got 225 pounds of grass fed beef for the dogs, 40 pounds of duck necks and 60 pounds of lamb lung. Not too bad? Yea right - this week grocery store has chicken quarters for .40 per pound so I picked up 100 pounds. Just for fun I have venison heart coming on the fourth the emu database coming up, coconut oil for me and the dogs and because I love puzzles 2 calves coming mid April. How does this all get into my freezer which already had chicken liver and hearts, pork kidney, pork ribs and rabbit? I don't know. Thankfully I have 3 adult collies, 2 puppies one of which I am keeping, and three shelties (2 are just visiting) so we really go through alot of meat - sadly that just feeds my addiction, as do tghe dear friends I have who give me bison liver, venison liver and heart, goat and so forth. If the dogs didn't look so great my husband would kill me. I am lovin it though.


and to your dear friends, that which WON'T fit into your freezer......we'll be glad to store for you, said the wolf to the rabbit


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Izzie said:


> *stand up* hi, my name is Marie M and Im a Raw Foodaholic, I talk raw food with my boyfriend, my parents, and friends. When I see meat at a good price I get all happy and buy an enormous load of it even if I just feed 1 tiny poodle... *sit down/shed a tears*


it takes a brave brave person to stand up and shout out the 'aholism'.....i'm shedding a small tear for you, too..although mine is from laughing too hard : )


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> um, khan? how many? i'm considering getting another freezer LOL


At least 3!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Khan said:


> Funny thing is, our problems are How many freezers can we plug in before we blow a circuit breaker?!!



When we built our garage we added a seperate circuit breaker, just for the freezer. At the time, we only had one freezer and the dogs ate all kibble. Now I'm wondering if I can plug a second freezer into it because I'm jealous of all you guys with the multi-freezer households! I may have to kick my kids out of the house, just so I have room in my one little chest freezer for more dog meat instead of pizza's!


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL. I am glad to not be alone in my addiction 
I've been wondering just how many freezers I could fit in our garage...contemplated asking hubby to wire in an additional breaker just so I wouldnt have to worry about blowing the circuits!! LOL.


----------

